# michel cluizel... good chocolate?



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody had any experiences with michel cluizel.

How is the taste and cost/price comparing to valrhona. cacao barry and/or callebaut?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it is better than valhrona or the others, price is $$$ though, but you get what you pay for, I used it for years at a previous job, I wouldn't buy it for garnishes and such because of the price but the taste is excellent, good mouth feel and they offer a nice variety.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I just got the price list from the supplier ... Damn! ... Semi sweet/ 55% with 21kg cost $560! It more $ than valrhona ... I think I almost fainted lol


----------



## jodi mackinnon (Aug 1, 2013)

I am confident that you have a incorrect price on this -http://www.qualifirst.com/en/couverture-elianza-noir55minigra-20kg-michel-cluizel-1


----------



## chocbloco (Oct 31, 2013)

Apologies if my question is a bit general but does anyone know the cheapest supplier of any of these 2 covertures (Origin choc) that sells to UK?

http://www.qualifirst.com/en/maralumipng-milk-minigram-deal-3kg-michel-cluizel

or

Felchin's Grenada (rondo) 38% ? (2.5Kg bag I think)

I've been searching everywhere, no-one either delivers 3Kg bags to the Uk, or charges under $120! In fact, even that store (Qualifirst / chocospere) do not sell to Uk.

I'd be v grateful if someone did know a reliable distributor. Thanks.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't speak to their chocolate but the Souffletine they sell is fantastic.  If you haven't used this before - it is like a rice puff ball that has similar properties to feuilletine, so it will stay crisp in many applications and is a great alternative.


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

They have a wholesale warehouse located in new jersey, you can order 3k bags with a mininum purchase of $200. For example a 3k bag of 85% arcango sells for under $73 dollars.If anyone is interested taking a look at their catalog I can fwd you the entire inventory with prices and phone number.


----------

